# Avis aux belges : FNAC adhérent ou ailleurs ?



## trucmuche2005 (30 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Ce post est essentiellement destiné aux belges, s'il y en a  

Je suis adhérent à la FNAC et j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro lors d'une journée adhérents, ce qui m'a permis d'avoir 10% en points (ce qui est intéressant pour d'autres achats). Je voulais faire pareil pour acheter mon prochain iPhone mais je constate en lisant les petits caractères que, à chaque journée/week-end adhérents, les 10% de remise sont "[...] _non valable à l'achat de certains produits et services tels que iPhone, Apple Watch, Apple iPad, _[...]".
Donc je ne peux avoir que mes 5% habituels, ce qui ramène le prix réel d'un iPhone 12 pro 256G de 1215€ à 1154€.

Ma question est donc : est-ce qu'il y aurait - ailleurs - un bon plan 'remise' ou que sais-je pour dépenser moins (pas d'occasion svp) ?

Est-ce que vous avez des "bons plans" pour acheter un iPhone, considérant que je peux attendre quelques semaines s'il faut ? 

Merci pour l'échange ! Et belle journée à vous ! 

T.


----------



## ericse (30 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Pour la France au moins, la phrase doit se comprendre "certains iPhones, certains iPad" mais pas "tous les iPhones, tous les iPads", en général la réduction adhérent n'exclue que les tous derniers modèles.


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2021)

La FNAC est coutumière des petites lignes écrites en gris qui rendent certaines promotions peu intéressantes. Bien sûr, on se rend compte de ça, une fois passé en caisse. 

une fois, par mécontentement, je suis allé me faire rembourser immédiatement les trois vinyles achetés pour montrer mon mécontentement devant ce manque de clarté (l'affiche promo était placée au-dessus d'un bac ne bénéficiant pas de la promo (vinyle à 9,99 € alors que la promo était valable à partir de 10 € ou un truc comme ça.)


----------



## trucmuche2005 (30 Juin 2021)

Merci les amis mais... mon idée n'est pas de casser du sucre sur la FNAC, mais plutôt de voir si vous auriez des meilleurs plans que d'acheter à la FNAC en étant adhérent (offrant donc une ristourne de 5%).


----------

